# Pissed Off



## Moody (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been married in Michigan for four years and have 1 child, no joint assets or property. I recently discovered my husband was previously married in 2000 in Toledo, OH and never divorced. He claimed they didn't get along, he left the marriage, no further contact, and told him she'd file for divorce. 

Will I be able to remain on his benefits or get some form of support given, the marriage is technically not legal. He still wants to remain with me. Is an annulment my only option? What does he need to do to get the divorce and is there a penalty for him having two wives?


----------



## plerner (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know much but I do recall reading a story on the internet about a woman who some how had 4 husbands and she was trying to sort through getting "divorced" from 3 of them. (If I recall correctly her identy was stolen.) But I think your husband can get in legal trouble if he falsely obtained a marriage license and got married to you while he was legally still married. My best advice would be to contact a lawyer in Ohio and without giving names state the situation. Then contact a lawyer in Michigan and do the same thing. Only they can truly help you out.


----------

